# DRI is out of their minds!



## harveyhaddixfan (Mar 9, 2020)

The decision makers at DRI have lost it. Got this letter in the mail today. Starting next year, they’re going to charge a resort fee to those using their deeded week if it’s currently exchanged in RCI Points or Weeks. So on top of $1250 for MF, they’ll add $180 plus tax. Sorry, I bought a deed in RCI points for a reason. When I reserve my week in RCI instead of letting it go to the exchange pool, that is not an exchange.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 9, 2020)

Things change in life. Someday if Wyndham buys Diamond things will change again.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 9, 2020)

I think you should obtain some verification that this says what you think it says.

Based on similarities with other Diamond Resorts, if you simply elect to use your ownership to stay at the resort during the window when you can exercise that right exclusively, it very well might not be considered an exchange, but your ordinary usage.  But outside that window, when you would now be using your points to get back into the resort, that is now an "exchange". We have experienced that at Point at Poipu, when we deposited a week with RCI that we couldn't use one year, then used that deposit to trade back into Point at Poipu in a later year.  At that point we were exchangers, not owners.


On the other hand, because Diamond is not linked to RCI, it's entirely possible that they might be considering any activity that occurs through RCI as an exchange.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 9, 2020)

From the last paragraph of letter, sounds like a ploy to get owners into their Xchange program?


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Mar 9, 2020)

It specifically mentions using your home week through RCI will be considered an exchange. The basically want you to pull it from RCI and use their system. It’s a way to eventually get all inventory out of RCI. And I’d be happy if Wyndham were to buy DRI. I have no problems using the Wyndham system as a resale owner.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 9, 2020)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> The decision makers at DRI have lost it. Got this letter in the mail today. Starting next year, they’re going to charge a resort fee to those using their deeded week if it’s currently exchanged in RCI Points or Weeks. So on top of $1250 for MF, they’ll add $180 plus tax. Sorry, I bought a deed in RCI points for a reason. When I reserve my week in RCI instead of letting it go to the exchange pool, that is not an exchange.



Sigh, they do it because they CAN. Another example of abusing their contract rights I say.

As a renter, unless the place is real cheap, I walk from resort fees. In my mind, resort fees are the same as airline fuel fees. When I enjoy a resort, the facilities are included. When I purchase a ticket, they need to put fuel in to get me where I am going as agreed. They can try to do it without fuel, but I think they won’t meet their agreement with me if they don’t. 

Funny thing, if you say “Ok, I will just use the bed” they demand the fee anyway. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WBP (Mar 9, 2020)

Where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 10, 2020)

DRI primarily use II and their own various internal exchange programs (The Club & Destination Exchange Program) for timeshare exchange vacations true. So anything outside of these programs like RCI you will be exchange guest.; even in your own home resort. Because you use RCI points.... IMO.

Now if your home resort is affiliated with both RCI and II, this is wrong.
Plus, if this is in your written contract, this is totally wrong, IMO.

Another way to make a dollar by Apollo and DRI.   IMHO.


----------



## cricket (Mar 11, 2020)

And DRI is pulling out of II.  So leaving only The Club and the new (to DRI) Destiation Exchange


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2020)

cricket said:


> And DRI is pulling out of II.  So leaving only The Club and the new (to DRI) Destiation Exchange



Who told you that DRI is pulling out II?
Sounds liked a high pressure sale person.


----------



## rboesl (Mar 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Who told you that DRI is pulling out II?
> Sounds liked a high pressure sale person.


Nope. Just logged in to my DRI Account and Destination Exchange is now an option in their menu. Although I will admit this is also in their new re-design site which is being piloted with a select group of owners. Pulling out may be a bit of a stretch because my Diamond Membership in II is still active. But I did see membership fees for Destination Exchange are significantly cheaper.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 11, 2020)

rboesl said:


> Nope. Just logged in to my DRI Account and Destination Exchange is now an option in their menu. Although I will admit this is also in their new re-design site which is being piloted with a select group of owners. Pulling out may be a bit of a stretch because my Diamond Membership in II is still active. But I did see membership fees for Destination Exchange are significantly cheaper.


A careless post. This is nothing new. Website redesign is all.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 11, 2020)

cricket said:


> And DRI is pulling out of II.  So leaving only The Club and the new (to DRI) Destiation Exchange



You can stay in II if you wish, you just have to pay your own membership fee if you want to stay.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Who told you that DRI is pulling out II?
> Sounds liked a high pressure sale person.



Nope, it's a fact.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 11, 2020)

rboesl said:


> Nope. Just logged in to my DRI Account and Destination Exchange is now an option in their menu. Although I will admit this is also in their new re-design site which is being piloted with a select group of owners. Pulling out may be a bit of a stretch because my Diamond Membership in II is still active. But I did see membership fees for Destination Exchange are significantly cheaper.



Your Diamond II membership will be active until the end of the year.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 11, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> A careless post. This is nothing new. Website redesign is all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Actually, it is something new. Diamond is getting rid of their association with II (theorized that it's because Marriott purchased II). Diamond members can join DEX or pay their own II (or possibly RCI) membership fees if they choose.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 11, 2020)

I never got free II as a resale owner.  One benefit to Destination Exchange is five year redemption period.  I have Wyndham, vacation villages, and DRI.  DRI becoming my least fav of my TSs.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question when will Diamond notify all their Ii members and II?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 11, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I never got free II as a resale owner. One benefit to Destination Exchange is five year redemption period. I have Wyndham, vacation villages, and DRI. DRI becoming my least fav of my TSs.



Curious. Which one (so far) do you like the best?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Who told you that DRI is pulling out II?
> Sounds liked a high pressure sale person.


I own with Capital Vacations and they have been owned by Apollo for about 10 months now.  They currently are negotiating with II and if your II membership happens to expire now they will not renew it or let you pay for it yourself.  It's a ridiculous mess.  
If you have a deeded non points week that has had an affiliation with II that can't restrict you from paying for and using II but they can and will charge resort fees for any Interval exchange and make you call in order to deposit with II.


----------



## Panina (Mar 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> I own with Capital Vacations and they have been owned by Apollo for about 10 months now.  They currently are negotiating with II and if your II membership happens to expire now they will not renew it or let you pay for it yourself.  It's a ridiculous mess.
> If you have a deeded non points week that has had an affiliation with II that can't restrict you from paying for and using II but they can and will charge resort fees for any Interval exchange and make you call in order to deposit with II.


Seems to  my question why resorts I used to trade into in II easily that were Capital resorts have not been available to trade into.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 11, 2020)

So I got my email from DRI today re the Destination Exchange roll-out. Here's some of my take, which is a continuation of things I have been posting for ten or more years. 

Like any decently run company, travel and hospitality companies, including but not limited to timeshare/vacation companies, are looking to expand the amount of business they do with their customers/clients/saps/obligates.  A basic strategy is to siphon money that  your customers are spending elsewhere and bring it into your sphere.  This is known as "extending" your services.  It's like ordering something on Amazon or buying alcohol at Costco or Trader Joes.  While you're there you may as well fill your cart with other things that you would like, and save time (and perhaps money). I don't have any problem with DRI doing so; in fact I would be worried if they didn't do so because that would mean was involved with any ineptly managed company.

When we joined the Club, I considered the business model - how DRI was identifying an opportunity to capture for themselves money that members would otherwise be sending to an exchange company.  And making sure that model worked for us.  So, one thing was exchange company membership fees.  Since II Gold membership was included in Club dues, that was money had been sending to an exchange company that now went to DRI.  A second thing was that by using the Club we could book units throughout the system without paying exchange fees and we could book directly if space was available instead of having to put in an exchange request. And if we still wanted to make an exchange, we could do so through II, and we knew exactly how many DRI points would be required for the exchange.  And we didn't have to worry about trade power since DRI points could grab anything in inventory (or on a pending exchange). Since the Club covered many areas we wanted to travel that was a good trade

In that vein, my take on this is that Destination Exchange is just a way for DRI to retain in-house money that DRI members are spending with II. If a member completes an exchange using DX instead of II, that is money that flows to DRI instead of II.  The backside question would be whether DRI creating DX causes II to downgrade the trading power given to DRI exchanges in II?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

Since they aren't going to be allowing points to exchange through II starting next year, there won't be a downgrade to trading power.  I don't think weeks that are not a part of the club will still be able to exchange through II and I don't think II will downgrade their trading power.  If anything maybe it will go up if there is more demand vs supply.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Since they aren't going to be allowing points to exchange through II starting next year, ...


Not true.  From the DRI announcement about Destination Exchange:



> After December 31, 2020, Destination Xchange will be The Club’s primary exchange provider. Since Destination Xchange is not exclusive, you are still welcome to use other exchange providers, such as Interval International. Our team will work with other providers, if you choose to use one, to ensure you make the most of your vacation time.



We are still missing some details, But I'm pretty sure one major element is unchanged.  Namely, if your ownership is part of the Club, then you cannot make reservations involving your unit outside of the Club.  So if you want to book a week using Home Resort Advantage, that can only be done through the Club.  If you want to book a unit at another Diamond Resort that isn't part of  your Home Resort Advantage, that can only be done through the Club.  If you want to use your week for an exchange, that can only be done through the Club. 

This report suggests that if you want to exchange through an different exchange company (RCI, TPA, HTSE), that might now be allowed through the Club.  (Previously, if you have requested to exchange using any company other than II or SFX, the Club has disallowed the exchange - they have told the other exchange company that the unit is not available.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry I missed that.  I wonder if you have to start paying for your II membership now if you want to exchange for next year and if you will be able to combine the private account with other timeshares you own or if it would have to remain separate.  I  have a deeded week with Diamond and they make you jump through hoops to deposit with II.  I can't imagine they will make it easy for points members.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Sorry I missed that.  I wonder if you have to start paying for your II membership now if you want to exchange for next year and if you will be able to combine the private account with other timeshares you own or if it would have to remain separate.  I  have a deeded week with Diamond and they make you jump through hoops to deposit with II.  I can't imagine they will make it easy for points members.


I'll have to check my paperwork.  Seems to me that there might possibly be a clause in their that says that exchange company membership is included with the Club.  Of course, may DRI is making Destination Exchange into the exchange company.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 12, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'll have to check my paperwork. Seems to me that there might possibly be a clause in their that says that exchange company membership is included with the Club. Of course, may DRI is making Destination Exchange into the exchange company.


You probably already know this, but just to clarify for others, DX is not new, it has been around for 2 years. I used a free DX certificate last year... same as the free ones II puts in your account. I currently have 4 free II ones lol never exchange as Diamond has resorts everywhere i want. They have now changed DX significantly ... you are bang on .

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 12, 2020)

How much is DEX membership and where can you find information about it.
Is it an annual fee or a one time fee?


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 12, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Question when will Diamond notify all their Ii members and II?



They did via email last night.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 12, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> How much is DEX membership and where can you find information about it.
> Is it an annual fee or a one time fee?



For point owners (specifically clean point owners) in the US and EU Collections, DEX membership will be included in the maint fees (like II was previously) starting 01 Jan 2021. Nothing has been posted about the other Collections in DRI but I am trying to find out.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Mar 13, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> DRI primarily use II and their own various internal exchange programs (The Club & Destination Exchange Program) for timeshare exchange vacations true. So anything outside of these programs like RCI you will be exchange guest.; even in your own home resort. Because you use RCI points.... IMO.
> 
> Now if your home resort is affiliated with both RCI and II, this is wrong.
> Plus, if this is in your written contract, this is totally wrong, IMO.
> ...



Yes and no. My complaint isn’t about exchanging back into my resort. I’m in RCI Points with my deeded week. At 13 months out, you have to reserve your room or it goes into the exchange pool in RCI. So RCI still has to notify DRI that the owner of that unit will be using it and not someone exchanging for it. This isn’t an exchange and I’ve always been recognized as an owner when I check in. 

If I wanted a different size unit in the same week or a different week, that would be an exchange. And while it would only be $40 to RCI (the big bonus of being in RCI is the reduced exchange fee back into your home resort), it now adds almost $200 to DRI which is pretty much the regular exchange fee.


----------



## youppi (Mar 14, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> For point owners (specifically clean point owners) in the US and EU Collections, DEX membership will be included in the maint fees (like II was previously) starting 01 Jan 2021. Nothing has been posted about the other Collections in DRI but I am trying to find out.


HI Collection too


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

youppi said:


> HI Collection too



To date, from the documentation I currently have, The HI Collection is not mentioned.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2020)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> Yes and no. My complaint isn’t about exchanging back into my resort. I’m in RCI Points with my deeded week. At 13 months out, you have to reserve your room or it goes into the exchange pool in RCI. So RCI still has to notify DRI that the owner of that unit will be using it and not someone exchanging for it. This isn’t an exchange and I’ve always been recognized as an owner when I check in.
> 
> If I wanted a different size unit in the same week or a different week, that would be an exchange. And while it would only be $40 to RCI (the big bonus of being in RCI is the reduced exchange fee back into your home resort), it now adds almost $200 to DRI which is pretty much the regular exchange fee.


The weird thing is there are basically 2 types (and a very small group in type 3) of rci points resorts.  I don't know the numbers of each type.  Type 1 is like your resort.  The resort turns over all management of rci points reservations to RCI.  So even if you want a home resort reservation, it is made through rci.  The type 2, resort keeps control of the points owners reservations up until 12 months.  An owner would contact home resort for home week reservation or home float week reservation.  If the owner doesn't reserve it auto deposits into RCI.  So the resort just notifies rci who shouldn't auto deposit.  The issuing of guest certs and/or confirmation for home week remains with the resort.  There were a handful of points resorts that never auto deposited and the resort kept control and the owners there had to notify their resort if they wanted rci points at which point the resort would release the fixed week into rci points. 

Beachwoods fell into type 1.  I don't know what type of contract they had with rci but it seems like they could change to type 2 but Diamond doesn't seem like they are interested in doing anything other than making it difficult for rci points members so they will withdraw from the program.

This would fix the problem of the resort fee and also any guest fee for home weeks.  It would still allow you to retrade back into your resort for the $50 but that would require the resort fee.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for sharing this post and threads.


----------

